# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Flight CD 2 Released

## TheFridge

<p>Flight CD 2 is ready. This is the second in a series of milestone CD images that will be released throughout the Dapper development cycle, as images that are known to be reasonably free of showstopper CD-build or installer bugs, while representing very current snapshots of Dapper. You can download it from the following locations. Please use bittorrent!</p>
<ul>
<li>Ubuntu (<a href="http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-2/">Sweden</a>, <a href="http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-2/">United Kingdom</a>)</li>
<li>Kubuntu (<a href="http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-2/">Sweden</a>, <a href="http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-2/">United Kingdom</a>)</li>
<li>Edubuntu releases will follow shortly.</li>
</ul>
<p>A list of <a href="http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight2">notable changes</a> in this release across the whole distribution is available, thanks to Matt Galvin. For more information, see the <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000034.html">complete announcement</a>.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## Kurt Dodrill

Whats the difference between installing this, which was released Dec 14 and installing a daily build which is current as of Jan 7? Which would be better to install as in the lease amount of errors/bugs.

----------


## steffen

Flight CD should be reasonably free of showstoppers. Meaning that if you grab the nightly build, you might be able to install it, but it might wreck everything you have. With the flight CD there is actually a possibility that you will end up with an installation - although a buggy one  :Smile: 

I'd go for the flight CD to install, and then use Synaptic to dist-upgrade to the nightly build, if I wanted to upgrade.

----------

